# Just another timer.



## lookash (Oct 25, 2007)

Hello, can anyone test my timer?
Visit this page and download latest version.
What do u think about it? What should I fix or make better?
Ohh...and it's designed for windows.

Thanks


----------



## hdskull (Oct 28, 2007)

seem too look very awesome! hey, can this graph my progress through time ? i saw that it can graph session times.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Oct 28, 2007)

I've tried your timer before and it says that the times are invalid floating points, and when I exit it can't create options.xml or something, and it won't exit or accept times or anything.


----------



## Radu (Oct 28, 2007)

hey..it looks great...i've jsut downloaded ..i might use it. i just hope i can import my excel data into it. 
at the moment i insert my times manually in excel...the graphs, means, st dev are automatically made


----------



## lookash (Oct 28, 2007)

> hey, can this graph my progress through time ? i saw that it can graph session times.


You can watch your progress by "history" module. Its first tab in main window. If U want to add new point, Open "best average" window and then click "add times to history"



> I've tried your timer before and it says that the times are invalid floating points, and when I exit it can't create options.xml or something, and it won't exit or accept times or anything.


Hmm can u give me your application path? What is your operating system?
Maybe options.xml has checked "read only" property?
Or...there is a bug : <




> at the moment i insert my times manually in excel...the graphs, means, st dev are automatically made


Its very similar to excel("history" tab), but i haven't implemented xls support yet ;- )

ps. You can use some shortcuts when "accept button" is focused:
d - discard time
2 - +2
p - pop


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 28, 2007)

I had a problem running it. I was using Vista in Parallels. It wouldn't allow me to start the .exe and gave me an error about an index beign out of bounds. I'm not sure what the problem was, but from the screenshots, it looks like a good timer.


----------



## lookash (Oct 28, 2007)

masterofthebass said:


> ...and gave me an error about an index beign out of bounds. I'm not sure what the problem was


It was language files problem. And it shows that program can't open lang, option and probably history files...Im working on Windows XP and everything is ok.
Hmm i'll try to solve this problem ; (


----------



## Jason (Oct 28, 2007)

pretty cool program, works fine for me (running on Vista)


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Oct 28, 2007)

lookash said:


> Hmm can u give me your application path? What is your operating system?
> Maybe options.xml has checked "read only" property?
> Or...there is a bug : <



C:\RubiksDj
Windows XP
Options.xml isn't read only, and it's only 0 KB, is that what it should be? I even get an error when I open it with Internet Explorer and Firefox.

Internet Explorer says: The XML page cannot be displayed 
Cannot view XML input using style sheet. Please correct the error and then click the Refresh button, or try again later. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
XML document must have a top level element. Error processing resource 'file:///C:/RubiksDj/options.xml'. 


Firefox says: XML Parsing Error: no element found
Location: file:///C:/RubiksDj/options.xml
Line Number 1, Column 1:
^


----------



## lookash (Oct 28, 2007)

@Thanks Jason.

@Lt-UnReaL
If you can, let's download program again. Look at options.xml and other xml files. It can't be 0 kb.
Try to run program from new package(with vaild options files) and then tell me what's going on. Is it still broken?


----------



## badmephisto (Oct 28, 2007)

hey the program looks promising, but there are still some bugs you have to figure out:

1. when i finish with a time it tells me my time is not a valid floating point number. 
2. Then when i tried to quit it told me that it cant create the xml file or something


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Oct 28, 2007)

badmephisto said:


> hey the program looks promising, but there are still some bugs you have to figure out:
> 
> 1. when i finish with a time it tells me my time is not a valid floating point number.
> 2. Then when i tried to quit it told me that it cant create the xml file or something



This happens with pretty much everyone.
The options.xml file was fine right after I installed the program. After I exited it it could not create the options.xml and it messed it up or something...
After I try to accept a time like 21.56, it says '21,56' is not a valid floating point number. Is it because there is a comma between the 21 and 56? :/


----------



## h3ndrik (Oct 28, 2007)

I like the timer very much. I would like it even more, if one could add specific times and dates to the history, like importing my archived previous averages measured with jnetcube. that would make it near perfect for me.


----------



## hdskull (Oct 29, 2007)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> badmephisto said:
> 
> 
> > hey the program looks promising, but there are still some bugs you have to figure out:
> ...



same problem here.


----------



## clincher (Oct 29, 2007)

same here the exact same error messages


----------



## hdskull (Oct 29, 2007)

also can you add a bld category in there ?


----------



## adragast (Oct 29, 2007)

I have the same problem as clincher hdskull and Lt-UnReal...


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Oct 29, 2007)

I wouldn't want to see such a cool looking timer go to waste, though. You gotta fix this.


----------



## lookash (Oct 29, 2007)

Lt-UnReaL, Yea! Thanks ;- )
I'm sure on 99% that there are two problems : 
a) application path and invalid characters in names of directories
b) different systems of decimal separators("." and ",") - and that's why "add time" function doesn't work.

I'll try to fix all this problems as fast as possible : <

Thanks!


----------



## Kristoffer (Oct 29, 2007)

Nice timer, think I will start use this one thx.


----------



## lookash (Oct 30, 2007)

Hello,
Lt-UnReaL said that latest fixed version is OK. So Let's Run It


----------



## adragast (Oct 30, 2007)

I don't have anymore issues with it now and this timer rules...


----------



## Marcell (Oct 30, 2007)

I haven't had any problems with the previous version, but I downloaded the nwe one for safety's sake, and this one doesn't give me new scrambles. It gives the same scramble every time. 
Great timer, by the way. I'm definitely gonna use it.


----------



## povatix (Oct 30, 2007)

Marcell said:


> I haven't had any problems with the previous version, but I downloaded the nwe one for safety's sake, and this one doesn't give me new scrambles. It gives the same scramble every time.
> Great timer, by the way. I'm definitely gonna use it.



Same here
sometimes the timer gives new scrambles, but sometimes it doesnt.

however, best timer out there!


----------



## lookash (Oct 30, 2007)

Ohh sorry. Now it should be OK.


----------



## Marcell (Oct 30, 2007)

It is OK now. Thanks!


----------



## hdskull (Oct 31, 2007)

hey, in history, how come i can't check bld times ?


----------



## lookash (Oct 31, 2007)

Hey, it's more complicated than other categories.

As You see, graph in the "history" tab presents averages, not times, and that's why i don't know now, how to add blindfold to history.
Yhm i know, but I'm not sure.
Don't You think that 12 blind solves is too much for each session? 

What is optimal number of solves to calcuate blindfold average? Maybe 5, 7?

I'm waiting for a suggestions.


----------



## povatix (Oct 31, 2007)

How come it no longer plays the 3 second countdown sound file?

nvm soz


----------



## Marcell (Oct 31, 2007)

lookash: it'd be nice if the program could store one "border time" for each different puzzle, so I wouldn't have to change it every time I start to do 2x2 solves afetr 3x3 for example. Is it possible?


----------



## lookash (Oct 31, 2007)

Marcell : OK, I'll do it.
Povatix : I don't know about it. Are u sure it's program fault?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 31, 2007)

For blindfold, since the standard is indeed 12 blind solves, throwing out best and worst, I think you should really use that for the average. See:
http://www.speedcubing.com/records/recs_bf_333_av10.html


----------



## aznblur (Oct 31, 2007)

Hmm, it doesn't save my solves after I close the timer.


----------



## hdskull (Nov 1, 2007)

5 solves is good


----------



## lookash (Nov 1, 2007)

@aznblur
Go to Session stats, save your times to .txt files, and then use File->Open function.
@hdskull
5 solves for blind ya? Probably I'll made 12, but I'm not sure yet ; /


----------



## Jason (Nov 1, 2007)

The timer is great, although there seems to be a problem with the countown. The final tick of the gong (the lower pitched one) goes off late relative to the timer (by roughly a second).
Also, I was wondering if it was possible to add a DNF option for those solves that you can't be bothered to finish cos it went completely pearshaped. That way I can keep track of how much of a cheater I am.


----------



## lookash (Nov 2, 2007)

Does anyone else have a problem with countdown? : (


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Nov 2, 2007)

Well I don't use countdown so it's okay for me.
But on the history tab, the times are separated by the times when you solved them and not the amount of time elapsed...
What I mean is when I look at the graph, half the graph is from January to July and the other half of it is from September to October, just because I've been solving it a lot more in the last couple of months, so it looks really uneven. You know what I mean?


----------



## adragast (Nov 2, 2007)

I did not notice any issue with the countdown, have to double check later...


----------



## Marcell (Nov 2, 2007)

lookash said:


> Does anyone else have a problem with countdown? : (



Yes. When I start the program it's OK but after the first solve all four "clicks" are late. Actually, the sound seems to be right, and the times seem to be too fast, it's like there would't be 1 second between the number 4 and 3, but less. Or something like that.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 2, 2007)

Ok, I just realized what my problem was. I came home for the weekend and tried it on my Windows desktop w/o any problems. I think my download didn't consist of everything needed. Great timer though. If only it was for Mac also...


----------



## hdskull (Nov 3, 2007)

maybe avg of 5 AND avg of 12 ?


----------



## Todd (Nov 4, 2007)

The countdown beep does appear to be out of sync with the numbers on the screen after the first few solves..


----------



## Todd (Nov 6, 2007)

Another issue...

Sometimes (usually the first solve) the count down timer just gets stuck on one number...


----------



## lookash (Mar 16, 2008)

*Update*

Hello
Here is RubiksDJ 1.3

1. You can stop preinspection by 'n' key. 
2. you can set border times for each puzzle

Some people say that there are a lot of problems under windows vista. Is it true?

//Added

Next version(1.4)


----------



## lookash (Apr 2, 2008)

1.5
Countdown sound should be ok now under windows vista.
Thanks for any reports...


----------



## Paiev (Apr 2, 2008)

Do you have a reason not to release your timer under a free (i.e. open source) license? If not, would you mind doing so? It would be nice if another Linux user or I could port it, and it's always nice to be able to modify programs.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Apr 3, 2008)

Are the scrambles better than the old version? In the last version, in all scrambles, they always had stuff like U' D, or L B', R L', etc. at least 2-3 times


----------



## lookash (Apr 3, 2008)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> Are the scrambles better than the old version? In the last version, in all scrambles, they always had stuff like U' D, or L B', R L', etc. at least 2-3 times



Hmm You are not the only person who cares about that. I always thought it was allowed. But now i have to fix it . . . : )


----------



## biohead (Apr 3, 2008)

Still a sound issue under Vista 32 Bit here. It's 0.2-0.5 seconds off.
Other then that, nice timer.


----------



## lookash (Apr 3, 2008)

Bad news but thanks


----------



## typhoonbay2 (Apr 4, 2008)

*how to save*

yea so i got everything working but i dont understand how to save my averages and my times everytime. help me out 

thanks


----------



## lookash (Apr 4, 2008)

You have to open Session Stats window(yellow button with your session average). Then click Save As...
If you want to open your saved data files click file->open(it's possible only for session statistics, not for best average)


----------



## typhoonbay2 (Apr 4, 2008)

alright tight
thanks alot


----------



## Cerberus (Apr 4, 2008)

hey, great timer, but why is the best average of 3x3 automaticly set to 20.00, that's under best but I want my own there which I am able to break yet ^^

€: I just found were to change it, it's under options ^^ sorry for that, but just didn't think about looking for it in deep first
you could also add OH to the list, so that you can keep track of your progress for that too


----------



## Marcell (Apr 5, 2008)

The sound is alrgight for me now (win XP).
Two little things:
-we don't take avarage of 7, but 5.
-when I import a scramble that's too long it doesn't write it in two lines (as it does with its own 4x4 and 5x5 scrambles) so I can only see a part of it.
Can you fix these as well?

Edit: and you could add a "DNF" button, too.


----------



## lookash (Apr 8, 2008)

Marcell, program takes average of 7 - best and worst times so it's average of 5. Is it ok?


> -when I import a scramble that's too long it doesn't write it in two lines (as it does with its own 4x4 and 5x5 scrambles) so I can only see a part of it.



Uhhh...I didn't expect this : |



> Edit: and you could add a "DNF" button, too.


OK. but what next? DNF ?= Worst time? Or not?


----------



## Cerberus (Apr 8, 2008)

The Average of 5 normally works, with best and worst cut off and so the three middle times build the average.
DNF is worst time, but it gives a problem for the average if done twice and for mean always, because it's undefined time and so you can't devide it...


----------



## martijn_cube (Apr 9, 2008)

great timer. i use 1.5 now. only the history stay's blanco. i saved my last avg and saved it to the history i think. but it doesn't really work i think


----------



## lookash (Apr 10, 2008)

@martijn_cube
You have to save more than one avg ;- )


----------



## martijn_cube (Apr 10, 2008)

ow ok. thanks


----------



## ShawnCunningham (Apr 11, 2008)

Works fine for me, one of the best timers I've seen.


----------

